# July 12-14 Splash dogs and UKC Event



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am told this will be held in conjunction with the UKC

SPLASH DOGS
July 12-14, 2013 - DOCK JUMPING
California State Fair
Sacramento CA
FMI: Splash Dogs - 2013 Events: Upcoming Events


----------

